# Watch your back at Mad River



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

This is a precautionary message to anyone who fishes the Mad River.

In the past few weeks there has been some shady activity going on at rt 36. Two friends of mine have been approached, and the scam works something like this.

There is a large man, greying hair, wearing neoprene waders who approaches and says something to the effect of "I just caught a 24" rainbow downstream, let me take you to the hole." It's quite apparent that he isn't a fly fisherman as his gear consists of a spinning rod with high test mono with a very large dry fly on the end.

Neither of the two people I know fell for it, but as soon as they left, a van came from the gravel road down by the tressel and picked up the vagrant fisherman. From the looks of the situation it's obvious that these guys mean no good. Either a mugging or an episode of deliverance. In any case, if you are fishing alone near 36 and it's getting late, watch your back. The authorities have been informed, so if you see anything suspicious, call the sheriff's dep, or dnr immediately. I'd sure be a plus to catch these guys rather than just moving their trouble to a different stretch of river.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Matt. I'm sure our members will appriciate your post and warning.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the warning. It's getting to be that time of year when I start heading up there on a regular basis. I don't fish 36 very often, but I have friends who do. I'll be sure to pass the word along.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I fished in that area on the mad about 1 month ago and just left my car to go fishing when I remembered I forgot something after walking for about 10 minutes. When I arrived back at my car I saw a grey late 90's Ford Taurus parked near my car that wasn't there b4, and 3 guys staring into my car, so I hid in the weeds and crept up closer to them. They were at my car for 3 or 4 minutes when I decided to get a rock and throw it in their direction to get their attention. Looked like 3 deer caught in headlights for about 10 seconds, then I stood up, waved at them and they jumped in their car and took off like a bat out of hell- in the other direction.

Defiently lock your car and keep anything valuable hidden from plain view


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am glad you caught them before they stole something from you..I hate thives, and trash!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..everyone else fish that crick! It amazes me that they dont try and police them sleves better down there!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Matt for posting this. Just might save somebody from alot of heart ache. CATKING


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like someone needs to alert the local police on the situation!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats horrible. It would be rough to defend yourself in a river/creek if ambused by multiple people. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

thanx for the info on the happenings at the mad river. i was going to head there this weekend, maybe, but thanx.

sm


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I've been having the itch to hit the Mad as well, troubling to hear the problems occuring up there.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up for those who fish there!

Things like this is why I like to have an equalizer with me when I am fishing alone. You know, something to even up the odds a little!


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

I do a lot of fishing alone, especially at night....which I know isnt very smart. But when I go to Alum Creek, Delaware....really anywhere, I am ALWAYS packing at least 1, sometimes 2. I know this sounds horrible, but I refuse to be a victim to some dirtbag looking for some drug money.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

I usually bring a hand grenade or two, but when I used to fish with Uday and Qusay, we'd pack AKs. The latter are rugged and great for spraying treelines, but are best for celebratory gunfire.

This is really a sad state of affairs, isn't it?

Best,
JM


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heard Uday is quite hand with a 5 weight.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

yes, he made his name with a bullwhip and a blowtorch, but the reprobate could rollcast with the best of them.

jm


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i always have my flaying knife on me when i fish alone.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

...all those guys from the Mad River Trout Unlimited work their a$$es off to make that river better for the fish and the fishermen, and a bunch of ******* a-holes and thieves drive everyone away. I almost always have to fish alone because I fish mostly weekdays and no one can go with me, so I won't be going back to the Mad for a while.

Show me a candidate for governor that promises more funds for enforcement on our waterways and I will volunteer for his/her campaign.

teeray


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey,

I've got your back. Let me know when you want to fish the Mad -- I could use a few lessons.

JM


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Teeray - I'm off work 11/3-5 and plan on hitting the Mad one of the days and Mohican on another. I'll keep you informed.

PS - Good to see you here.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy had his truck broken into while fishing the Mad @ rt. 36 this spring.
Some lowlife got into his truck by knocking out the wing and unlocking the door. They took EVERYTHING; and spent some time in doing so.  They got some tackle, a couple baitcasting reels, a pair of coveralls & rubber boots, and even the change in his ashtray! 

Some people


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Live2Fish,

Was just thinking as I posted my previous message that, once again, we missed a summer's worth of opportunities to fish together. I'm a bit disappointed in the quality of the fishing in our beloved Columbus smallie rivers, with all the poaching the last few years, but I would LOVE to go after some trout on one of those days. Let me know...

teeray


----------

